# "Mothers Aid" Manor,Worcestershire,June,13



## skankypants (Jun 11, 2013)

Ive tried this place on numerous occasions,but with no luck,and as me and Shush were in the area,and it had been a while,we thought we would try our luck again...I have no info on this place at all,not through lack of trying....the pics state the obvious,once a manor house,and most recently used as a nursery/pre school.







































​


----------



## Urbexr (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been here! We were looking for something entirely different and stumbled on this place quite by accident (would have been last summer some time). I couldn't find anything on it either! The basement was a bit creepy.

Nice pictures!


----------



## skankypants (Jun 12, 2013)

*.*



Urbexr said:


> I've been here! We were looking for something entirely different and stumbled on this place quite by accident (would have been last summer some time). I couldn't find anything on it either! The basement was a bit creepy.
> 
> Nice pictures!



Yeah,it is a bit ay....I know what you were looking for...not far away ;-)...thanks...


----------



## Urbexr (Jun 12, 2013)

Aye, we found what we were looking for eventually haha


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 12, 2013)

I recognise that too - one of my first explores  Nice one, thanks for the memory-jog...


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 12, 2013)

Great place and pics, love the stairs!
Thanks..


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 12, 2013)

Good one mate!! enjoyed looking at this  

Brings back urbex adventure memories good and not so good.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 12, 2013)

Beautiful building & staircase,great pics.


----------



## Mardy Bum (Jun 18, 2013)

Great shots!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 19, 2013)

I remember this place! Didn't realize it was still doable. Its a great mooch and like already been said the basement is very creepy. Nice shots, thanks


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 20, 2013)

I see you got in in the end! Is the penguin still on the skanky piano in the cellar?


----------



## skankypants (Jun 20, 2013)

*.*



TeeJF said:


> I see you got in in the end! Is the penguin still on the skanky piano in the cellar?



Didn't see that mate...there isn't much left in the celler now,just the safe...


----------

